# Brand? Help!



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Single lever with spray hose attachment. For a hair wash sink at a barber shop. No more then 10 years old. Braided hose lines are shot. There are two sinks so I'm trying to match the other. It can be replaced with a different brand if I can't identify this one. Thanks!!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I would start with Belvedere. They may be able to tell you who's it is. I cannot say it is theirs but a rep that sells their equipment may know where to point you as well. 

Are there any markings on the faucet?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> I would start with Belvedere. They may be able to tell you who's it is. I cannot say it is theirs but a rep that sells their equipment may know where to point you as well.
> 
> Are there any markings on the faucet?


Unfortunately no marking. I'm from northen VA. Never herd of belvedere but I'm not saying it isn't. Just not a common name around here.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Wow, just looked at cartridge picture from belvedere. I think that's it! Way to getrdone!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I hope it is it. I would call and confirm. They are almost always on the cast iron sinks. The plastic ones are pot luck.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I did one about 5 years ago and I believe it was belvedere?

It looks like a wolverine brass cartridge, is there any chance it would interchange.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> I did one about 5 years ago and I believe it was belvedere?
> 
> It looks like a wolverine brass cartridge, is there any chance it would interchange.


There are quite a few cartridges that resemble the top of this cartridge. I would take it out if Belvedere is unsure (cover @$$).


----------

